# Best appetite suppressants?



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Need help on a cut. Week 6 and it's affecting my mood and focus. Giving in to temptation gets ever harder and harder.

Need drugs and dosages please lads!

(No coke)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sibutramine is pretty good. I take it at about 9am. Fast all day and eat a decent meal at night Monday to Friday. No sides


----------



## LethweiUK (Apr 11, 2019)

Filter black coffee for me,

And the SR9009 I'm using at the moment


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Need help on a cut. Week 6 and it's affecting my mood and focus. Giving in to temptation gets ever harder and harder.
> 
> Need drugs and dosages please lads!
> 
> *(No coke)*


 Speed or mdma


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Kaizen if you can still get hold of it but keen to try sibutramine though


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> Speed or mdma


 Nah. Still too strong. I shake enough as it is. Then there's the heart issues, the lack.of concentration and loss of focus for work tasks.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Sibutramine is pretty good. I take it at about 9am. Fast all day and eat a decent meal at night Monday to Friday. No sides


 I'll give it a bash

Got 4 strips in the other place. Orangey brown 15mg.

Shall I do 15mg at 9am or 15mg at 9am then 15mg at say 6pm?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

LethweiUK said:


> Filter black coffee for me,
> 
> And the SR9009 I'm using at the moment


 Thanks. Will read SR9009.

But it's all written by sellers.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I just take 20mg at around 9am. It stops me feeling hungry all day but it's quite subtle. Weekdays only. It seems to kick in more in day 2. Zero sides.

@AncientOldBloke


----------



## LethweiUK (Apr 11, 2019)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Thanks. Will read SR9009.
> 
> But it's all written by sellers.


 I feel really good on it! I'll try and find you a good break down of the compound.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

OK boys, I've ordered Sib-only. Thanks to all.

No stims. Or sib mixed with stims.


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

phentermine ?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Thinking outside of the box, have you tried Psyllium Husks? They really do give you a feeling of fullness and thanks to being soluble fiber are pretty good for cleaning out the insides and super cheap with no calories to speak of. Take around 1 heaped tablespoon in a glass of water, chased by another glass of water. Supplementing with cinnamon will also help but from a different angle as it helps stabilize blood sugar levels and if you're still feeling hungry eat cucumbers as they're mainly water but fill you up nonetheless. Also consider making one meal of the day liquid via a blender.

Much prefer this approach than doing it the stims way as they may keep you on track whilst you're popping them but then they tend to cause a rebound pig out when you're off em whereas this way (combined with reducing your portion sizes to "shrink" your stomach by increasing the feeling of satiety) plus you get to keep enjoying treats in between instead of gnawing on dry cardboard! :lol:


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

alchemystical said:


> Thinking outside of the box, have you tried Psyllium Husks? They really do give you a feeling of fullness and thanks to being soluble fiber are pretty good for cleaning out the insides and super cheap with no calories to speak of. Take around 1 heaped tablespoon in a glass of water, chased by another glass of water. Supplementing with cinnamon will also help but from a different angle as it helps stabilize blood sugar levels and if you're still feeling hungry eat cucumbers as they're mainly water but fill you up nonetheless. Also consider making one meal of the day liquid via a blender.
> 
> Much prefer this approach than doing it the stims way as they may keep you on track whilst you're popping them but then they tend to cause a rebound pig out when you're off em whereas this way (combined with reducing your portion sizes to "shrink" your stomach by increasing the feeling of satiety) plus you get to keep enjoying treats in between instead of gnawing on dry cardboard! :lol:


 hey I know theres tabs that work as shortcuts etc but totally get what your saying there proper good info that


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Fibre


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

@Sasnak

@AncientOldBloke

Which Sibutramine you using? I bought 5 pots worth of Dimensions but it's absolutely bunk. Unlike the earlier stuff they and dhacks made, which made me as interested in eating as I am in shagging fat birds.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MrLulz said:


> @Sasnak
> 
> @AncientOldBloke
> 
> Which Sibutramine you using? I bought 5 pots worth of Dimensions but it's absolutely bunk. Unlike the earlier stuff they and dhacks made, which made me as interested in eating as I am in shagging fat birds.


 Rx labs. I've only used sibutramine from this this lab so nothing to compare it to.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

alchemystical said:


> Thinking outside of the box, have you tried Psyllium Husks? They really do give you a feeling of fullness and thanks to being soluble fiber are pretty good for cleaning out the insides and super cheap with no calories to speak of. Take around 1 heaped tablespoon in a glass of water, chased by another glass of water. Supplementing with cinnamon will also help but from a different angle as it helps stabilize blood sugar levels and if you're still feeling hungry eat cucumbers as they're mainly water but fill you up nonetheless. Also consider making one meal of the day liquid via a blender.
> 
> Much prefer this approach than doing it the stims way as they may keep you on track whilst you're popping them but then they tend to cause a rebound pig out when you're off em whereas this way (combined with reducing your portion sizes to "shrink" your stomach by increasing the feeling of satiety) plus you get to keep enjoying treats in between instead of gnawing on dry cardboard! :lol:


 Sussed that last week. I put a teaspoon in my shake. Big believer in it.

Bloats but only for 30.mins. A tablespoon would bloat me longer.

You know the proprietary brand Fybogel is just dirt cheap psyllium husk with a bit of orange flavouring?

PS - I like your username. Makes me think of a mediaeval witch stirring a cauldron of herbs, spices, seeds and half the periodic table whilst muttering and reciting esoteric phrases!!!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> @Sasnak
> 
> @AncientOldBloke
> 
> Which Sibutramine you using? I bought 5 pots worth of Dimensions but it's absolutely bunk. Unlike the earlier stuff they and dhacks made, which made me as interested in eating as I am in shagging fat birds.


 Slimex 15mg finished.

RX 10mg started.

Neither work for me.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Slimex 15mg finished.
> 
> RX 10mg started.
> 
> Neither work for me.


 Aah shite. 15mg of dhacks and early dimensions KILLED my hunger.

I'll maybe try a pot of rx but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Aah shite. 15mg of dhacks and early dimensions KILLED my hunger.
> 
> I'll maybe try a pot of rx but I'm not hopeful.


 Some drugs work better than others for different people.

Sokay. Cheap experiment. Better than buying 5 vials of, for example, mast 200 or 10 vials of Primo 100, then realising you just needed to up the tren and down some winnie!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Neither work for me.


 From what I can glean from the studies it would appear that it'll either work for you or it won't. No halfway house. It was developed as an antidepressant but didn't do much for those it was prescribed to for that purpose. Some of those who used it reported loss of appetite so it was further used as a drug to treat obesity until it got pulled due to concerns about safety following deaths. Note those that died were obese......afaik it wasn't studied further. It's method of action, altering brain chemistry, long after the drug itself has completely left the system (short half life) makes it very different to most fat loss drugs. I'd guess that there will be more non responders than responders to it.


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

MrLulz said:


> @Sasnak
> 
> @AncientOldBloke
> 
> Which Sibutramine you using? I bought 5 pots worth of Dimensions but it's absolutely bunk. Unlike the earlier stuff they and dhacks made, which made me as interested in eating as I am in shagging fat birds.


 so that's another dimensions bunk to go with t5s which I just mentioned .


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

I actually tried rx labs just this week after not getting anything from dimensions (ultraburn not pure sib) haven't had any cravings and I'm just having a shake and lean meat with a little veg in the day before my evening meal.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 24, 2019)

This will probably be an unpopular suggestion, but I use tramadol and it works like nothing else. Obviously theres the issue of physical dependence, if you use it daily for a few weeks just stopping dead will bring on withdrawal symptoms, but it's easily dealt with if you taper your dose down. It doesn't really do anything for me from a recreational point of view so quitting is easy, and it is literally the single best appetite suppressant I have found, and I've tried everything there is to try...


----------

